# Veilside R34 GTT



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

Found theses pictures, can't remember any veilside kitted GTT pictures posted on here . . . looks cool . .the guy's from Malaysia.


----------



## aeron (May 6, 2007)

really sexy


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Looks good, except for the GT-R badge


----------



## skylife (Dec 6, 2005)

yes another gtr wannabe, but its the best looking gtt i've seen, nice.


----------



## aeron (May 6, 2007)

hw do u guys tell its a gtt? is it because the rear isnt widen???


----------



## Ronin 09 (Jan 9, 2007)

narrow guards, nissan brakes, bonnet shape, low wing...


----------



## aeron (May 6, 2007)

i see...


----------



## jamesbilluk (Aug 10, 2006)

like it except the GTR badge.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

I like it better than the Veilside GTR kit


----------



## Vips (May 13, 2007)

The white really hides the fact that its missing wider arches. Apart from the badges and the holes in the side, it looks very nice!


----------

